# Never wade fished in December



## ppas213 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello all,

My son and I are going to fish December 20-22 in Upper Laguna, Baffin, Land Cut. I know the area, but have never wade fished it in December. 

Can someone suggest where to try and what baits to use? Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## ppas213 (Jun 19, 2017)

So, I guess nobody else has fished there in December?


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

you walk in wading or traveling by boat? what area are you more interested in?


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

Paul Brown fatboy. Mirrolure catch 5.


----------



## Laguna/Goose1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Crazy Croaker by Mirrorlure. Best bait ever made! If you think you're working it too slow...slow down.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Laguna....I just signed up for a "Bait Making" FB site. 

What material is the Crazy Croaker made out of, please???

I thought I might cut one out and play around with it. I have some Cedar that might work, as well as some Basswood. If it is plastic or silicone, then I can still mess around with the shape. thanks richg99


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

ppas213 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My son and I are going to fish December 20-22 in Upper Laguna, Baffin, Land Cut. I know the area, but have never wade fished it in December.
> 
> Can someone suggest where to try and what baits to use? Your help will be appreciated.


Any luck?


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wade fish all the time in the winter, be sure to use a very slow sink lure like a Fat Boy. I like green or TX Roach. Good luck.


----------



## ppas213 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank you all for the advice. Finally, made it out this weekend. Not very productive fish wise, but thank you to Captain James Stapp for showing us some new places to try. We had a great time.


----------

